# Trivia 5/22



## luckytrim (May 22, 2018)

trivia 5/22
DID YOU KNOW...
The US Marines were founded in a Philadelphia  tavern.

1. The "Cheshire Cat" figures prominently in a story by  whom?
2. In what Country was Kublai Khan's fabled city,  Xanadu  ?
3. In the game of Croquet in Lewis Carroll's "Alice's  Adventures in
Wonderland". What, respectively, did Alice use for mallet and  ball?
4. Which of Jesus' disciples was a tax collector?
  a. - Matthew
  b. - Mark
  c. - Luke
  d. - John
5. "That's All Folks!" are the words engraved on which  entertainer's
tombstone?
6. Which U.S. president commissioned the Navy  SEALs?
  a. - Lyndon B. Johnson
  b. - Dwight D. Eisenhower
  c. - Richard Nixon
  d. - John F. Kennedy
7. In an internal combustion engine, what creates the  high-voltage 
electricity that is needed to fire the spark  plugs?
  a. - Distributor Cap
  b. -   Condenser
  c. - Voltage Regulator
  d. - Ignition Coil
8. What is the Capital of Saskatchewan ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Richard Gere’s middle name is Tiffany.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Lewis Carroll
2. China
3.  Flamingo/Hedgehog
4. - a
5. Mel Blanc
6. - d
7. - d
8.  Regina
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
TRUTH !!
Born in Philadelphia in 1949, he was given his mother's maiden  name, 
Tiffany,
as his middle name.


----------

